# Mini Med Kits



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been exploring some ideas for mini med kits. I went ahead and got some supplies (bulk boxes) and have been trying out some small kit combinations. The first is an Eclipse mint tin and the second is an Altoids tin. In both cases I will still be adding a popsicle stick cut in half and a bit of bandage tape wrapped around it (enough to fasten it as a splint) along with a tiny ziplock (1" x 2") bag with a few pills in it.

If you have done anything similar, please share. My intent was for my wife and daughter to have these in their purses at all times in the event our granddaughter gets hurt. Neither is going go to replace a trauma kit, but for small emergencies I think they should work well.




























In case you can't make it out, the contents include:

3 sizes of bandaids (both)
anti itch cream (both)
bug sting relief (both)
watergel for burns (both)
antibiotic cream (both)
Steri strips 1/4" x 3" (Altoids only)
SPF50 sun block (broad spectrum) (Altoids only)

Not shown, 2 halfs of a popsicle stick, bandage tape, a few pills (tylenol, asprin, etc.)

Neither kit is completely filled so I could still add a little bit more. Either a few more bandaids or another packet of some type of cream. I'm leaving the little bit of space open for now in case I run across something useful or we discover something missing that we could have used.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Very clever IFAK. May I suggest a rubber band to hold it closed? The rubber band will help the container stay in the pocket. Fill the open space with Providone - iodine packets?

My IFAk is a bit larger, it fits in a plastic cigarette case -

Contents:
Several adhesive bandages - both strip and ‘dot’
Providone-Iodine prep pads 
Foil packets of Betadine antibiotic ointment
Foil packets of ‘triple antibiotic ointment’ - also sold as Neosporin
Individual doses of eye drops in individual ‘tear-off’ dispensers
Foil packet of lip balm (Blistex brand)
Packet of Aspirin (2 tablets in packet)
2x2 sterile gauze packet
2x3 no-stick gauze packet
Steel splinter tweezers
Small LED ‘squeeze’ light
Book of military waterproof (MRE) matches
A card with 5 ft of duck tape wound upon the card. - one ‘stripe’ of tape is 1/2 in wide, the other 1.5 in wide. The card itself is a old ‘credit card sized’ plastic card..
The kit also has a ‘manual pencil sharpener’ which looks, to me anyway, like a small folding barber razor. Small, it has a two inch ‘razor’ blade that folds into its handle for safety. Just the thing for scraping off cactus needles and the like.
There is room for a flat Fresnel lens to spot splinters. Since I keep a lens in my wallet, it not shown in this kit.
The case is secured with a large rubber band, which helps keep the case inside of a pocket and can further be used as ‘tinder’ if a fire is needed.


----------



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom (May 13, 2012)

This is what I have in our mini trauma kits:
1 cold pack

1 4” ace wrap

1 6” israeli bandage

1 2g Celox hemostatic agent

2 eye pads

1 pack (2 sheets) steri strips

1 nail scissors

1 straight hemostat clamp 5”

1 2-0 nylon suture

1 SuperGlue packet

1 tweezers

1 LED penlight

1 Stainless steel bandage scissors 7.25”

20 1” x 3” adhesive bandage

10 2” x 3” adhesive bandage

2 Sterile ABD dressings 5” x 9”

5 pair Large Nitrile Gloves

20 non-sterile 4” x 4” gauze

10 Sterile 4” x 4” gauze

5 Non-Stick sterile dressing 3” x 4”

1 Kerlix sterile dressing 

1 Mylar solar blanket

1 Cloth Medical Tape 1” x 10 yds.

1 Duct tape 2" x 5 yds.

1 Triangular Bandage with safety pins

1 tube Triple antibiotic ointment

10 alcohol wipes

10 povidone-iodine wipes

6 BZK anti-microbial wipes

1 packet burn gel

6 Sting Relief Towelettes

1 13” x 9” x 4” OD green med bag

I also have a personal carry kit:

1- Marine style EMT pouch

1- 6" Israeli Bandage

1- Celox powder

1- Cayenne Pepper Powder, organic 35,000HU

1- TK4 Rugged Combat Tourniquet

1- Roller Gauze 4" or 6"

1- Stainless Steel Mayo Scissors

4- Nitrile Gloves

1- 3M Steri Strips 2 sheets/pack

1- Super Glue

1- Tincture of Benzoin 10% Swabstick

1- Padded Moleskin 4 1/2"x 3 1/2"

4- Non-Adherent Gauze Pads 3"x4"

4- Burn Jel Packets

10- Sterile Gauze 4"x4" (5 sterile packs of 2 gauze or 10 single packs)

2- ABD 5"x8" Dressing Pads

1- Triangular Bandage

1- Medical Tape 1"x 10 yds.

10- Iodine Wipes

10- Alcohol Wipes

Please feel free to use our lists to create your own kits, I make these myself for people who don't want to DIY. We just want to share our lists with others so we will ALL be prepared in case trouble comes our way.
Thanks,
Amy


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice selection in the altoids can. You can even treat more than you may have thought of with it. The tin can be used for a splint in a pinch (take off the lid and bend it down the middle, use the band aids to hold it on). The plastic wrap can be used to seal a sucking chest wound...band aids taped to the sides with a corner left open. Looks like a pretty decent selection. I might throw in a couple of safety pins. They can be used to make a modified sling or hold somebody's pants up after the button breaks. I sealed mine around the edge with electrical tape to keep the water out and provide another means of taping things...e.g. a finger splint etc.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom said:


> This is what I have in our mini trauma kits:
> .....
> Please feel free to use our lists to create your own kits, I make these myself for people who don't want to DIY. We just want to share our lists with others so we will ALL be prepared in case trouble comes our way.
> Thanks,
> Amy


That's a Mini Kit?  I'd like to see all of that fit in an altoids tin!

My BOB/Car Kit has a much more extensive kit, as does my wife's and I continue to add to it as I find something new or learn about how to use something. It still doesn't have all of your stuff but I can at least make use of everything in it.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Add a small one-use tube of Krazy Glue Gel to use to close small cuts after they have been cleaned and prepped.


----------



## mtlad (Apr 12, 2010)

I have noticed that most mini first aid kits are useless for anything beyond an inconvenient superficial insignificant occurrence. One of the important things is having secondary and tertiary uses for each item... for example, the foil bag that celox comes in may work for a sucking chest wound - if you eliminate band aids and replace the space used with duct tape, the bandage support and wrapping possibilities are endless. include a maxi pad instead of gauze or surgical sponges. carry a small vial of bleach for wasp stings, purifying water etc. I include fiberglass window screen and superglue, I have used this to bond both ends of a large wound together and bridge the wound with the fiberglass mesh, emergency nail repair etc... I live in the mountains so I am more worried about real trama and surviving untill I can get to better medical attention. Of course with these drive by shootings cities have, proper medical training, some duct tape and cellox my be the difference between life and death.


----------



## SlkVoom (Jun 11, 2012)

Gotta Say I like the idea. I think I might put a few together with a few other ideas of things to put in. Wouldn't also a small patches of gauze or such be able to fit in a slightly larger container? Would it possible to think of having a needle, dental floss, lighter and other disinfectant.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

mtlad... I don't think of these as anything serious,,, my car kit is for that. That's where all the serious equipment is, but when you're out and about with a kid/grandkid having a little something for those small injuries can be helpful. The goal with these was something that could fit in a purse or pocket. Your situation in what sounds like more of a wilderness area would definitely dictate different supplies and probably a larger bag.

SlkVoom... find the size container you want to carry and see what you can fit in it... or decide what you want to carry and then find the smallest container that will hold it.


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

Just rounded up an empty Altoids tin. Here's what I've got in it:
12 - 3/4" x 3" band-aids
4 alcohol pads
4 pkts of triple antibiotic
4 sting relief pads
2 splints (1 tounge depressor cut in half)
10 2" x 2" gauze pads (in a tiny ziploc bag)
3 safety pins

Waiting on my latest order of med supplies to add a couple of iodine pads in there. When packing, I thought in 'layers'. Basically, I made 3 layers: a layer would be gauze on top of alcohol pads on top of antibiotics on top of bandaids. That way I use from the top down. No need to have bandaids on top when you need to clean the wound first, right? The sting relief pads are mixed between the layers.


----------

